# Catheter Tubing



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

This is what I use at the moment because this is all what's available here.
(There is some flat rubber at the market but it's not worth the money. I can throw faster than they will shoot.)
I bought it in a local Pharmacy. It's about $1 a piece. You can get it in two sizes. I got the bigger one.
Maybe something to consider while waiting for your order thera band etc. or if you live in a country where thera Band etc. is difficult to get.
Don't know yet how they compare to other tubing but I will find out soon when I get access to a chrony.
OD about 6mm, ID about 1.5mm.
Length - 13" after I cut the end piece off.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't know much about that,but one thing I can say for sure is; don't use used ones!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Thats a conversation starter for sure lol "so whats the rubber? ... Well..."

Interesting to see how it performs, good outside the box thinking


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That should work out pretty well. Medical latex is usually very good.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent idea, assuming it is latex. As I recall, those catheter tubes are often tapered as well. Let us know what sort of speeds you are getting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Don't know much about that,but one thing I can say for sure is; don't use used ones!


No -- only use the used ones. They are cheaper and you get extra points for the recycling!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That hurts just saying it!


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

have you tried it yet??


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

Charles said:


> Excellent idea, assuming it is latex. As I recall, those catheter tubes are often tapered as well. Let us know what sort of speeds you are getting.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


how do you know they are tapered!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

strikewzen said:


> Excellent idea, assuming it is latex. As I recall, those catheter tubes are often tapered as well. Let us know what sort of speeds you are getting.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


how do you know they are tapered!!!
[/quote]

I do not know that the ones he mentions are tapered. But I have seen catheter tubes before (in a medical setting) that were tapered.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Just had a look on line, and could not find any indication of tapered catheters ... they are made in various diameters, as well as some other variations, but none seem to be tapered. Some do have relatively short, larger ends to facilitate rapid draining, but not really tapered. So, perhaps one of my two remaining brain cells is misfiring again! My only excuse is that it has been many years since I have dealt with catheters.

Just had another look for "tapered catheter" on Google ... there are long tapered catheters and short tapered catheters. Ho-Hum ... more investigation is needed.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Charles said:


> Just had a look on line, and could not find any indication of tapered catheters ... they are made in various diameters, as well as some other variations, but none seem to be tapered. Some do have relatively short, larger ends to facilitate rapid draining, but not really tapered. So, perhaps one of my two remaining brain cells is misfiring again! My only excuse is that it has been many years since I have dealt with catheters.
> 
> Just had another look for "tapered catheter" on Google ... there are long tapered catheters and short tapered catheters. Ho-Hum ... more investigation is needed.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Let me help you with your investigation:

*DaveSteve, are those catheters tapered?*










LGD


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

The ones I got only the last inch is tapered as I can tell.
It may depends on the brand you get.
I attach a picture of the tubing tip, which I now cut off before I attach it to the pouch.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing how these perform for you.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I will get access to a chrony in July. I will compare them to 1842 and 1745.
I will test them against each other in a 2 strand setup because the catheter tubes are too short to loop.

I'm curious too because it will be the first time for me to shoot these chinese tubes.

I also will have some TBG in July. I'm excited about it too.
I like to find out the best setup for me.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

DaveSteve said:


> I will get access to a chrony in July. I will compare them to 1842 and 1745.
> I will test them against each other in a 2 strand setup because the catheter tubes are too short to loop.
> 
> I'm curious too because it will be the first time for me to shoot these chinese tubes.
> ...


I had my chrony experience and here is how it worked for me.
I tested my 2-strand catheter tubing setup against a 2-strand 1745 setup and a 2050 setup.
Ammo was 16mm marbles because this is what I use mostly. I did not have any steel balls, ect.
I got 160 fps with the 2-strand catheter tubing with a 16 mm marble.
I got 150 fps with the 2 strand 1745 tubing with a 16 mm marble. 
I got 175 fps with the 2-strand 2050 tubing with a 16 mm marble.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting these results. I guess catheter tubing would be OK if you did not have anything else. But I will not go looking for it myself. You never know until someone tries it. Thanks again.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like urine luck


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

treefork said:


> Looks like urine luck


Very clever! I was relieved that someone said it


----------

